# new symptom for me - muscle weakness / aches



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm on a quest here and have been doing wonderfully. Until 2 days ago - I woke up with a stiff back, and it's progressed to every joint really, really aching. I dislike taking advil, but have resorted to it today because I'm hurting so much. This is so new to me - hurting all over. 

Last week I dropped caffeine - coffee (sniff, but in the end it'll be good for me), went low carb, and am trying to eliminate the gluten in my diet. I've really felt great, but maybe it's just my body reacting to alot of change all of a sudden. Maybe it's detoxing, and I need to increase my water intake. I did add green tea in the mornings (2 cups max) and it's the Yogi Kombucha flavor.

A couple of weeks ago I bought and read "Why do I still have Thyroid symptoms when my labs are normal" by Datis Kharrazian and that's prompted my abrupt diet change.

Anyway, are extreme muscle aches normal? So far they don't seem to be stopping me from much, but oh my goodness. My next doc appt isn't until mid November, and I don't want this to last until then. I appreciate any words of wisdom. 

Thanks,
Angie

(dx Hashi's 4.5 yr ago)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd like to see your latest lab results.

Muscle pain and weakness is usually a hypo symptom.


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are my latest labs, and I know they're messed up and like you said - not complete. I've found a new doc, but don't have an appointment yet, I'm doing more research on him before I just jump in. The appt that I have scheduled is my current endo. For the most part, I feel pretty good as a general rule and don't like to complain because it doesn't benefit me much. LOL This achiness isn't much fun though.
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> Here are my latest labs, and I know they're messed up and like you said - not complete. I've found a new doc, but don't have an appointment yet, I'm doing more research on him before I just jump in. The appt that I have scheduled is my current endo. For the most part, I feel pretty good as a general rule and don't like to complain because it doesn't benefit me much. LOL This achiness isn't much fun though.
> http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898


As per our friend Lovlkn, you are not getting the proper labs. You need the FREES.

Here is info on understanding your labs. Most of the ones you are getting are outdated.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------

